# Key to Success?



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

This is a quote from Idiot's Guide to Plant Based Nutrition:


> Until The new diet is *equally familiar, convenient, and enjoyable *to your old diet, you won't have the willpower to overcome the urges; one or more of these 3 motivations will eventually take you back to old habits.


What diet do you know of that ever focused on familiar, convenient, and enjoyable? Maybe the new Weight Watcher's program, but I think the jury is still out as too how successful that diet will be. I'm guessing calling some foods "free" was a mistake. I would have chosen special.

One of the book's (Plant Based Nutrition) authors is the guy that worked with Penn Jillette to loose over 100 lbs in a fairly short amount of time. The 1st thing he had Penn do is eat just 1 food for the 1st 2 weeks and to eat as much as he wanted whenever he was hungry. Just plain with no spices, etc. The idea was to break the social aspect of eating.

There's a good Google Talks on youtube by Penn on how he lost the weight, but it contains some profanity so I removed the link.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

My ketogenic diet is both familiar and enjoyable to me, and it has the advantage of reducing appetite as well. I always cooked most of the dishes anyway, except I added quite a few carbs to it.

I have never understood the stance that food is merely fuel and that to enjoy it is tantamount to a deadly sin. I love to cook, I love good food, I love to eat flavorful meals with good meats, cream, butter. I have always liked fresh vegetables tossed in butter or bacon... I have to admit that I very occasionally miss my home made bread or desserts but I have a few 'faux' recipes to cover those. So by and large it is effortless.

Of course no one diet plan suits everyone, we have to find one that works for us.

ETA: one phrase from dr. Jason Fung that I love is "No-one wants to be that person at a wedding eating lettuce and drinking water". For a diet to be a lifestyle it has to account for the celebrations in our lives and we need to be able to take them in our stride.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I left the butter off of my potato and the skin off of my chicken: instead I looked on the internet for a recipe for General Tso's Chicken sauce and I made it with nutra sweet instead of sugar and dipped my baked chicken in it.

That is how a diet becomes familiar, convenient, and enjoyable. I am eating tasty foods I am just eating fewer calories

Now people really *ARE* different: I know of one person who is as diabetic as I am who eats just one big meal a day, and it is high in meat, and that would just make me nuts. He has lost weight on it but the idea of eating that much food at one time makes me shudder: I am naturally a nibbler. I do not fight my natural inclination to nibble I embrace it. So when I was hungry at bed time last night I ate 3 saltine crackers and a little more baked chicken, and I slept well and I feel good this morning.

My usual diet is maintenance, (right now I am trying to lose what I gained over the holidays), but as I am a diabetic my diet needs to be life long. I do not think I could do that if I did not enjoy what I was eating: instead I am eating a calorie reduced version such as baking the chicken and not eating the skin or the butter.

But that is just me. Not everybody is a nibbler.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

For me the key to success was accepting that diets don't work. Weight Watchers is the most successful diet plan in the wold and even they have a very poor success rate that lasts for longer than a year and even worse for five years. Of course this is what makes the diet industry so financially successful - all the repeat customers and new customers looking for something that works.

There is no time limit on how long you have to change your eating habits. If you want to lose weight and keep it off you have to change what you eat, when you eat and how much you eat forever. No dieting for a set time or until you lose the weight you want to lose. When you set a time/weight loss limit you subconsciously think that you can then go back to eating like you used to eat or convince yourself that you can at least eat somewhat like you used to eat.

The other key to success for me was walking. The most pleasant exercise and one that I could do all the time and never have to gear myself up to doing it.


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

When i get cravings for sweets , I remember a saying i once heard to say I can have it ... I just dont want it and that usually helps me


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Nsoitgoes said:


> My ketogenic diet is both familiar and enjoyable to me, and it has the advantage of reducing appetite as well. I always cooked most of the dishes anyway, except I added quite a few carbs to it.
> 
> I have never understood the stance that food is merely fuel and that to enjoy it is tantamount to a deadly sin. I love to cook, I love good food, I love to eat flavorful meals with good meats, cream, butter. I have always liked fresh vegetables tossed in butter or bacon... I have to admit that I very occasionally miss my home made bread or desserts but I have a few 'faux' recipes to cover those. So by and large it is effortless.
> 
> ...


I'm right there with ya! Ketogenic, low carb... it works! Lots of former diabetics eating this way. And when we drop the carbs and sugar, we do not have to be afraid of the fats, at least not the good fats! 

I miss my good homemade bread, too. Haven't given up on finding something low carb that I can make a decent sandwich out of but haven't found it yet. Need one ingredient (oat fiber) for a low carb bread recipe I want to try, waiting on Amazon to bring it to me. Trying not to get my hopes up, but maybe...

I get along pretty well with stevia and erythritol when I need sweet. I don't use an awful lot of either but some of the muffins and desserts I've been making on occasion are really pretty good. I've even had compliments from non-keto / non-low-carb types. 

The other hard one for me to leave behind was potatoes. But cauliflower has helped with that quite a lot. Can make a pretty decent "hashbrown" with shredded cauliflower and shredded radish or turnip. Or cauliflower can be mashed to sorta resemble mashed potatoes. Not prefect, but good. 

I still eat lots of non-starchy veggies and some meats, eggs & cheeses. Not much fruit, just little bits. Ya know, I don't feel all that deprived and rarely am hungry between meals. Not bad for someone who's down nearly 60 pounds since August of 2017. 

With the negative press and misinformation surrounding the keto diet, it's a wonder anyone is brave enough to try it. I guess when people get desperate enough, they do. And interestingly, most of them find out they feel better than they've felt in years with lots of really good things happening to their health. Who'd a thunk it.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Keto diet works amazing for me


----------



## jamiedroberts395 (7 mo ago)

MoonRiver said:


> This is a quote from Idiot's Guide to Plant Based Nutrition:
> 
> 
> What diet do you know of that ever focused on familiar, convenient, and enjoyable? Maybe the new Weight Watcher's program, but I think the jury is still out as too how successful that diet will be. I'm guessing calling some foods "free" was a mistake. I would have chosen special.
> ...





RockOn said:


> The success here in my opinion is decreasing the appetite permanently - https://betterme.wоrld/articles/how-to-decrease-your-appetite-permanently/. The diets only don't bring any long term results in my experience. Exercises, less appetite and a proper diet plan - all those components needed for a good results.



Hey, I love this article. I want to add one more point on that #Emotional stress. Appetite is directly related to your emotions and stress. In today’s world, everyone becomes stressed, feels down, depressed, angry, annoyed and lonely, and their Appetite gets affected. I think first try to stay away from emotional stress and anxiety for better Appetite, so it is always important to know that apart from a healthy diet, do yoga retreat and meditation, which will give your long-term results.


----------



## zari212 (7 mo ago)

Nsoitgoes said:


> My ketogenic diet is both familiar and enjoyable to me, and it has the advantage of reducing appetite as well. I always cooked most of the dishes anyway, except I added quite a few carbs to it.
> 
> I have never understood the stance that food is merely fuel and that to enjoy it is tantamount to a deadly sin. I love to cook, I love good food, I love to eat flavorful meals with good meats, cream, butter. I have always liked fresh vegetables tossed in butter or bacon... I have to admit that I very occasionally miss my home made bread or desserts but I have a few 'faux' recipes to cover those. So by and large it is effortless.
> 
> ...


Keto diet works amazing for me


----------



## Timbrown (7 mo ago)

No matter the diet, all you gotta focus is caloric deficit. If you don't like some sort of food in your current plan just switch it for something you prefer but with same caloric intake. Quote is true, that if you hate your diet plan, you just won't have willpower to last through it.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> What diet do you know of that ever focused on* familiar, convenient, and enjoyable*?


I can only speak for the WFPB diet. There are a ridiculous number of websites dedicated to this aspect of it.

*Familiar* comfort foods.








Brand New Vegan


Recent Recipes Want MORE Comfort Foods? Sign up for free weekly recipes and get my Free Beginner's Guide. GET MY BEGINNER'S GUIDE I'll never send you spam. Unsubscribe at any time. Most Popular Recipes For 50 years I ate a Standard American Diet - and in February of 2020, I had a STROKE! My...




www.brandnewvegan.com





*Convenient* 8 ingredient or less meals.


https://thevegan8.com/



*Enjoyable*? Depends on personal taste.
A plant based diet is kind of like sex. If you're not enjoying it, you're doing it wrong.

These are the best buffalo cauliflower wings I've ever made.








Plant Based Documentaries Inspire Change + Buffalo Cauliflower Wings


After watching plant based documentaries and a loss to cancer in the family, Meghan and her husband made a huge change. Watch their story.




cleanfooddirtygirl.com


----------



## nellywilk (2 mo ago)

Anyone can share tips how to not gain weight over the Christmas and holidays?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Smaller portions. For example, instead of eating a whole piece of pie, find someone to split it with you.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Do not eat the rich leftovers. Leftover baked turkey and salad, good. Leftover pie, NOT good. 

After Thanksgiving I did my best to send the desserts home with the kids but I ended up with most of a pie anyways. I SHOULD have quietly thrown it out, but, alas I did not.


----------



## Whacker (Jul 5, 2021)

Eat real grass fed meats
Avoid all vegetable oils
Avoid all processed food
Eat only real fats (grass fed butter, coconut oil, lard from grass fed animals)
Eat whole fruits and vegetables
Keep your calories down
Get your fiber

Avoid being overfed, under nourished, and poisoned. It takes some work, but it's worth it.


----------

